# Conversion - 95 Firebird Formula



## VirtualDJ (Sep 22, 2009)

I have been entertaining the idea for a long time now of converting my Firebird to a 0 emission vehicle and still maintain some aspects of performance. I have had this car since 1997 and the mechanical issues with the motor are reaching a point where I may take the motor right out of it, so maybe the time is now.

The specs now, the motor 5.7l v8 350 LT1, I know, irrelevant. It is a 6 speed manual which I would like to maintain. 

What I am looking for: 0 - 60 in under 8 seconds, a healthy 75 mph speed and at least a 100 mile charge, ideally a 300 mile charge. My preference is more towards the top economical speed and the range rather than the acceleration. So acceleration would be my first sacrifice. 

Since the tranny is center mounted between the front seats I have quite a bit of space in the engine bay. I imagine a battery box that straddles the electric motor(s). The rear of the car has some decent space as well and I intend to maintain the rear seats but will sacrifice trunk and wheel well space.

So the main part of my project idea is above. I am curious to get pointers and general ideas of costs to do such a conversion. I guess I am basically looking to convert my bird to a Tesla like car but I believe I can do it for far less $$. Plus I am not concerned about the gadgetry, yet.

Advancing the project a bit more I want to research solar options for trickle charging. Utilizing the t-tops as panels that also use quick connect so that I can remove them when I want. As well as make use of the large rear window for some type of solar application. This part of the project would be completely secondary and probably only be toyed with one the first part of the project was complete. 

I am not looking for a drag racing car but one that has some performance, fun to drive and is still my baby.

Thoughts, opinions and guestimated budget costs are welcome.

Thanks,

DJ


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

DJ,
The formula is about as heavy as my Corvette.

To get the kind of performance you are looking for you are going to need a minimum of a 144 volt system. And at least a 1200 amp controller. to keep the car light you would also need to go with lithium batteries.

To get the 100 -300 mile range is a bit unrealistic unless you have a ton of money to put into batteries. Plus space and weight would not allow this kind of range.

It really comes down to deciding do you want speed or range... There comes a point where you are expending power just moving the batteries around.

I know this is a generic response but hopefully it will answer some questions

The motor would run close to about 3,000 controller at least 3,000 batteries lithiums for a pack of 45 for a 144 volt system would run at a minimum of 10,000...

Mo


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Sounds like a fun project. The Firebird has exceptionally good aerodynamics, and is a favorite for land speed racing. Indeed, a Firebird holds the record for the fastest stock production bodied car -- over 300 mph! Obviously it had a very powerful custom motor!

If you are rich, run with A123 batteries and you can have that range and acceleration. If not rich, you can run with AGM batteries and give up alot of range.

There is a 4th gen Camaro build on this board: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26006&highlight=Camaro

Someone that lives nearby me converted a 3rd gen Camaro. He has 13 group 31 Deka Dominators and a 1000 Amp controller. He can go 21 miles to 50% DoD, and says the car easily burns rubber. He went clutchless, and the car shifts very slowly (I have a 1994 Camaro gasser, and it is very difficult to shift without the clutch, as I found out when the clutch master cylinder broke). I would stongly urge you to keep the clutch.

If you want to give up acceleration and get range, you could do a "lead sled." The Firebird is big enough you could pack in many batteries.

My wheels have rubbed the my inner fender wells, plus that is part of the car's strength -- I don't think you are going to be able to rob any space from the wheel wells.

Costs guesstimates:

$3000 11 inch Warp motor
$5000 Zilla 2K HV
$4000 Manzanita Micro charger and regulators
$4000 24 Optima D34M batteries
$1000 Motor adaptor
$1000 Cables, etc.

$19k total


----------



## adamj12b (May 4, 2009)

Hi DJ,

The firebird is a fun car, but in order to make it do what you want, you will have to dish out some cash. 

Im currently working on building a 1971 Corvette Coupe conversion for use as a street rod. 

For that car you will probably need an 11" motor ($3000) and a large controller if you want anything near 8 second 0-60. As for batteries, Im looking at 45 Thunder Sky 180Ah lithium batteries to give me the high voltage and the current needed without hurting them. These are $198 each plus 10% for handling of the order from EVcomponents.com. Brings the total for batteries up to $9,801 + shipping. 

As for range, you will need lithium to get over 100 miles. From what i calculated for my vette, I should be able to get about 95-108 miles to 80% depth of discharge. Thats with a car that is a good 800lbs lighter then the firebird. 

Here is some inspiration: www.evtransam.com.


Also, Where in MA are you located? Im in Charlton.

-Adam


----------



## VirtualDJ (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the great replies. This is all very helpful as I hone in my idea and start to turn it into a reality. I am still compiling information. I definitely would like to keep the clutch so its good to hear that would be a good idea. I really want to push the range as much as I can because I tend to work far from home and what a great conversation starter when I arrive in Boston with my electric Firebird that I just drove from Worcester (central mass). range vs speed vs acceleration but I want them all...

Off to more research.

DJ

ps. I am from Spencer, right next door to Charlton. The Charlton police chief is actually my father in-law.


----------



## adamj12b (May 4, 2009)

VirtualDJ said:


> ps. I am from Spencer, right next door to Charlton. The Charlton police chief is actually my father in-law.


No Way! I grew Up in Spencer. WOW such a small world. 

-Adam


----------

